

Ask HN:  Easiest video embedding service (besides YouTube) - sam_in_nyc

I'm recording screen captures of my product, and now I want to put it on my website.  I don't feel it's suitable to share it on YouTube... it just seems a bit unprofessional.<p>Are there any services that take a video, and wrap a standalone player around it?
======
timf
Some of the options are 'delve', 'flowplayer' and 'brightcove'. But you're
going to have to pay I think.

cf. here about licensing fees on the codecs

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451264>

I've seen this free one recommended but it's not for commercial use:

<http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player/>

------
aneesh
Can't you make your video private on YouTube
([http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en...](http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=59208)),
then embed it on your site?

~~~
timf
I think he's worried about the branding on the embedded player. It will say
"YouTube" and also have the extraneous features included in their player (like
what on youtube to look at next, etc.).

------
menloparkbum
Flowplayer is good. It's $95. If you don't want to pay and host your own
player, Vimeo is nicer looking than Youtube.

<http://flowplayer.org/index.html>

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Looks pretty good, thanks

